# Amazon Annoyance



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I received an email from Amazon a week or so ago stating if I purchased two ebooks I would receive a credit of 25% of the total cost of that purchase to apply to the cost of an additional ebook.  The offer was time limited and required activation via the email.  I activated the offer and proceeded to buy two ebooks at a cost of $14.99 each (I typically wait for prices to drop but....).  I waited to receive the promo credit but after a couple of days and no notice of a credit, I contacted Amazon customer service.  The agent was apologetic, said he saw where I activated the offer and stated he would look into the matter and get the “tech team” to investigate the “glitch” in the system.  He promised to contact me within 24-48 hours with an update.  That has not happened and I still don’t have the promo credit.  I have the trouble ticket number that was issued and will follow up but It’s really annoying when you feel like you got suckered.


----------



## Gary_Berg (Sep 8, 2012)

I seem to recall that I received confirmation that the credit was added 2-3 days after I activated this.


Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I had to initiate a request for an update from customer service as they had not kept their promise to contact me within 48 hours with a resolution.  This did result in a response in which I was told the offer was only for ebooks designated as "Great on Kindle" books which are mainly non-fiction and the books I bought did not qualify.  I reviewed the email offer and no mention was made of a restriction to "Great on Kindle" books either in the body of the offer or the small print that followed.  So, it was a "bait and switch" deal that I fell for so shame on me.

UPDATE:  I have now received another response to my request for an update from a different customer service agent who acknowledged that the restrictions are "usually" mentioned in the terms and conditions, apologized for any inconvenience and 
stated that a $15 promotional credit has been added to my account.  OK, I like Amazon again.


----------

